# Survey for wildlife photographers



## wildpicture (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi, let me introduce myself. My name is Hans. Besides being a freelance wildlife photographer, I am also studying Wildlife Management at the University of Pretoria (South Africa). As part of this (research) master program, I am conducting a scientific research project. My research is aimed at the management of games reserves in South Africa. The topic of my study is to analyze if there is an economic difference between managing a game reserve specifically for wildlife photography as compared to hunting. At the same time I would like to analyze what each of these options could contribute to employment and biodiversity.

As part of this research project, I have made a web survey for wildlife photographers intending to visit (South) Africa. Through this survey I would like to learn more about the profile of such photographers and the wishes and demands of these photographers with regards to their accommodation at the reserves.

I would like to invite all wildlife photographers (both preofessional and amateur) intending to travel to (South) Africa to fill in this survey. Also I would like to emphasize that all information in the survey is completely anonymous.

The address of the web survey is:
http://www.wildpicture.com/uop/photographer_survey1.htm

I hope you will take a few minutes to do the survey. The more answers I get from wildlife photographers from all over the world, the more valid the analysis will be.

Regards,
Hans


----------



## wildpicture (May 26, 2008)

Up until now about 250 photographers from all over the world have contributed to the research project. New participants are still welcome.


----------

